# Weekly Competition 2015-19



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F2 U2 F' U R' F2 U F' U'
*2. *U R U2 F' U' R' F R' F
*3. *U2 F' U F U2 R' F' R2
*4. *F' R' F2 R' F' R U' R' U'
*5. *R' F R F' U R' U' R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' L2 D2 B R2 D2 F D2 L2 D2 R2 D L F' R2 B D F2 L R' B'
*2. *R2 F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 F2 D' F2 L2 R' U' L2 F2 L B F2 U' F R
*3. *U F2 R U2 B' L' D B' D' B2 R' D2 R2 B2 R U2 L2 D2 B2 R'
*4. *R2 D U R2 D L2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 R' F' L' R B D2 U' B2 U L2
*5. *U' R2 D' L B2 U' L U R D2 B' U2 F U2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 R2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Fw' L' R' U B2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 R' F2 R B' Rw' F R' Fw2 F2 U2 L D' U2 L' R Uw' L2 Rw' F' D Fw D2 Rw2 B L' R' F2 R B' Fw2 Rw F
*2. *Rw' F' R2 B F' R2 F D' Uw' F Uw' R F' D2 U' L2 Rw2 R' Uw Fw' U' B2 Uw2 U2 B2 F Uw' U Fw' F L' Rw' Uw2 U' Fw2 D' B2 F' Rw2 Fw
*3. *B' Fw' D' Fw' Uw2 Rw' Fw' U2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw L Fw Rw F Uw2 U F' Uw B2 Rw2 R D R2 Uw Rw B Rw Uw Rw' B2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 Uw' B2 F2 D
*4. *L Rw' R F' Uw2 L Fw' Uw' R Uw B2 F D' U2 F' U' F' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw Fw2 F2 D' Uw Fw' D2 Fw' L' D' B' D2 B' Fw2 L Uw U' F D2 Uw2
*5. *F2 L' U B2 U' Fw' L' Fw' Rw' B Uw' B' D2 R Uw' Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D' Uw F R F' U L' Fw' Rw' R' B' L' Uw B' Uw Fw' Uw' B U L B2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *L' U Fw Rw Dw Uw U' Bw Lw' Dw' B2 Uw B' Lw' Fw' F' D' Lw2 Bw' L' Uw2 B2 R' Fw Uw2 Bw' D' Rw' D2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Rw R' Uw2 U Fw' Lw Bw Fw2 Lw' U2 Bw' Uw2 Rw' F' D Fw2 F2 L2 Rw B Bw F' U L R' D L Lw
*2. *D2 Bw' Dw2 U2 B R' F2 Lw' R D2 Fw Rw B2 Bw Fw Dw Uw' Rw2 Dw2 L' Uw' Fw L2 B' Fw L2 Fw Dw2 Bw' D F2 D' R Fw' Rw' Fw Rw Uw2 Lw2 Uw' L' U Lw Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 D' Lw Rw' Fw L Rw' Uw2 F2 Uw' L' Fw2 Uw Bw Rw2
*3. *Fw' U Bw L2 Lw2 Rw' F2 D Bw Fw' L' Dw' B' F' Lw' D Lw' Uw F2 R2 F' D Uw L2 Lw2 Rw' Uw' Lw' R' Dw' Uw' L B' Dw Uw B2 Bw2 Uw B F L' Dw' Lw2 Rw2 B2 Bw2 F' Lw Bw2 Dw' B Dw' F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 Rw' R U2 B
*4. *Uw U' B F2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' F2 Rw2 Dw' B2 F R Uw2 U2 L Dw Bw' Fw2 L Rw2 R D' Dw' Uw U2 Lw' U' B' Bw D' B2 Lw U Rw2 R' U Bw2 Uw B' Fw' F2 Rw R2 B' Dw Bw' Lw Bw' Fw2 F' Uw Lw' R' B Fw Uw' B2 Fw2 L2
*5. *Dw' U2 R Bw' D Dw' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 D' U B' D' Bw2 L2 Bw2 L2 Lw B' Fw2 Rw2 B Fw D' B' F' L2 D L' Uw2 U L2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Fw Dw' Uw' U Fw' Uw' Bw Fw Dw' B Bw' Dw' Bw' F U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw Dw Fw' R2 Fw D' U2 R2

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 2B' F' D F 3U2 F2 2R' D2 2R' 2D2 B2 2B2 R2 F' 2R2 R 3F U' 2F2 2L2 D 2D' U 2F' U2 F 2U2 U2 L 3F2 R 2B2 U 2R2 R' 3F' U' 2F U2 2L D' 2D' B' 2F L' 2L2 R 2U L 3R2 F2 D' 2D2 3U 2U 2B 2L' 2D F R2 B2 3R2 2B' F2 L' 3R 3F 2U' 3F'
*2. *R2 D' R' 3F2 2L' 3U2 B2 L' 3F2 3R' B' 2F2 F2 L2 3F D2 2D' 3U2 R 3F' F2 2L' D2 2D' 2U U B 2B2 2U2 2B2 3F 2U2 R2 3U 3R' B 2L B D F D 2R' U 3R' R2 2B2 U B2 F 2L' R2 2B' 3F L 2L' 2D' F D2 3F2 F 2R2 U 3R D 2B2 3U F U' 2B L
*3. *R2 3U' L2 2L 3R2 2R 3U2 2L' U B2 2R2 3F 2U' L 3R' R2 2F' F 3U 3F 2F2 2U 3R D2 2D' 2B2 2L2 3R D L' 2L2 3R' R' 3U' 2L2 2B2 3R 2D' 3U U2 L' 3R' D 2L2 D2 L 2R' 2B F2 D' 2U2 U2 2L 3F2 D 3R 2U U2 2L 2R2 F 3U 3F L' 3R U2 2F' R' 2B2 2R2
*4. *3F' 3R' D2 B2 L U' 3R2 3U2 L2 2L' 3R 2B L 3R 2D B 3F' F2 U' 3F D' 2U' 2B2 3R2 B' 2F R 2D' 3U' U' L 2D2 R2 3F F 2R2 R2 2U' 2L2 2R R' 3F2 3R B D 2F' 2U' F 2L' F2 2L2 D' 2D' 3U2 2U' U B 2R2 B' F' 3R2 2B' D' B' 2D B 2F' U2 3F 2R2
*5. *R2 D2 2U' U2 2R 3F2 2L' 2D' 2U' L' 3F2 2F2 L2 D2 2B' U2 R2 2B2 3U2 3F 2F2 F 3U U' 2L2 R' F L 2R 3U2 U2 2F 2R 2D2 2L U 2R2 2F' F2 U' 2B' F2 L B' 2B' 2D' R2 2F' 3U' 2U' B 2L 2D' 2B 2F L' 2U 2L2 B' D2 L2 2L2 U 3R2 3F' 3U' L2 U2 3F' L'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D2 2F 3R' 2U B 3F R 3U B U2 L' 2B2 3B2 3D F' 2R 3B' F 3L' 2B' L2 2B' L' 3R 2R B 3R' F 3R 3F 2L' 2U2 F' 2R R2 B' 2R2 D' 2D 2F' F 2D2 3D2 2L2 R D' 3R' 2R2 3D R2 F 2R B 2R B 3F' L 2F F2 2R2 3U 2U 3F' L 3D' 3B2 2L' F 3L2 2B2 3F' 3R2 2R2 D2 2U' F R2 3F 3L' F L2 R' 3B 3D' B' 3R2 3D' 3F2 2D 2U' 3B' U 3L' 3R F 2L2 2B' L' D' 2R'
*2. *2D2 L' 3B2 3U2 U' 2B2 D2 2L 3D' L2 3L2 2R B' 2B 3L' 2B2 2F U2 L 3B' 3L' 2F2 3R 2U2 2R' R' 2U 2F2 3R' R2 B2 2F2 D 3U2 L' R2 D 2U 2R D' 2U2 3L 3U' 2U2 L' 2R2 D' 3U2 2B' 2L' 2D 2L D 2L' 2B' U2 3R 2U2 2B2 2D L' 2D 2U2 2F 3U 2F' 3U2 F 3L' 2R2 2U' 3L' D 2L' 3B' 2D U B2 3D' 3F U2 2F' L2 3R' 2B' 3R2 2R R2 2F D2 3D2 2R F' 3U 3L2 3U U 2F2 L' 2L
*3. *2R2 U 3B2 L' 2D2 2B2 2U2 3B2 L2 2R 3U2 B 2D' L2 3B2 U' L 2L2 3R' 2R2 3U' 2U' 3B2 2D 2L2 3L 3R' 3F' D' 3R B 3B' 2D' L 3L' 3R2 3B 2U2 U' 2R2 3B' F2 3U2 U2 3B2 3R2 2F 2D' R 2D 3D 3U2 2U U' F2 2R2 2F2 3D2 3L 3D' B D 3F' L' 2R' 3U2 2U' 2R' 3F 2D 3U 3L2 3R' 2R2 3D2 F U' B2 2B2 2F' 3R 3B2 3R R' B2 2B 3D2 3F' 2L' 2F2 3L 2U 2B' 2D2 B 3B' L 2L2 3D B
*4. *L F 2R2 D' 2U' U2 3B2 R' U2 3F' 2U R D 3B 3D2 2B 3F U2 2B F2 2R' 2F2 D' L2 2L B 3B 2F 3R 3B2 3F 2D2 L 2U 2L2 2B R' 3D' 2U' U' 3B2 F 2L2 2U' 3L F' 2L2 2R 2B 3F' 3U' R' 2B' 3U2 U2 2R R2 2D2 B R2 U 2B R' 3U2 F' 3L 3R2 3F' 3D U2 B 2B' R F R2 2D2 L2 3R' 2D2 U 2F L' 2R R2 U' 3R2 2R F' 3L2 2R' U' L 3F 2R2 F2 R2 F 2R2 R2 2B
*5. *L2 2D2 3D' U 3B' 3R F 3R2 2D' 3D2 U2 3B D2 L' R2 B' 2U 2F2 3U2 3F' F' 2D' 3D U2 2F2 3L' 3D 2F 3R D' 2B2 3B' R' 3B' D2 2D2 3U' R 2U2 3B' F U' 2F' 2R 2F' 2D' R2 3F' F R 3B2 3U 3R2 3F' L' D B' 2U2 R F2 L' 3L' 2F2 L2 R' U' B2 2R 3F2 3L' 3F2 2U2 B2 3B 2F2 F' 3D' 3L 3R 2R' R2 B 2F' 2U' F2 2U2 3R' 2B2 L B2 3F L' 3R2 R 2F' F L' D2 2D2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F' U F2 U F U' R2 U'
*2. *U' R2 U R2 F' R F' R' F U'
*3. *U F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' F R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B R2 D' B2 R D L U B U2 R2 B D2 B U2 L2 U2 F' D2
*2. *L D2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R B' L2 D' U L D L2 B F L'
*3. *R U2 L' B2 L' U2 R' U2 L' D' L F U2 R D U' L2 B2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw U2 L B2 Fw Rw R2 D B' F L' Uw' B2 R' Uw Rw' D U2 B U R' B2 Fw Uw L2 Uw2 B D2 B R2 B2 U R B F' U Fw' U L' D
*2. *F2 R' B2 Uw U2 F Uw B F2 U L2 D2 F' D L R2 B2 L2 Uw U' L' B2 R2 B2 U F' U Fw R F' Rw2 Fw2 Uw' R D2 L' F Uw' Rw2 Fw'
*3. *Uw Rw Fw' D' U' F2 R2 B U' Fw Uw' Rw' Uw U' B' U Fw2 D U L Fw' D' B' Fw' L Rw Fw2 Uw2 U2 B' D Uw U L' R U' B2 U Fw' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw' B' R' D Dw2 B Bw Fw F Lw Fw L' Uw' Fw' Dw Uw' F2 Rw2 R2 Dw2 Bw2 F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' R D Dw' Bw' Dw L Rw2 R' B L2 Lw' Dw' F' U' Rw Bw2 R' B' Rw2 F2 Dw Rw2 D2 Fw R' Fw Rw R2 D Dw' L B' Bw' Rw
*2. *Lw Dw2 R' Bw Fw' Uw2 Fw Dw2 Lw' D L Rw R2 D2 U Bw' Uw L' Rw' B' Bw Rw R2 D Fw F2 D' Dw2 F' Uw B' Bw2 Fw F2 D2 Fw2 D' R Uw2 Rw2 D B Rw Fw' L Dw F Lw Dw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 R Uw' U' Fw' L2 B F2 Dw'
*3. *U' L2 R Dw2 U' Lw2 Fw' F Lw2 Fw' L' B2 Dw2 L2 Rw Uw2 U2 Rw B' Uw' B' U2 L Rw2 U Rw2 D' L' Rw Dw' F D' Uw Lw2 Uw U2 L2 R2 F D' Lw Rw2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 D' U Bw' U L' Dw R' Fw' Dw' F' D L Lw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 2U2 2F2 F 3R2 2R' 2D' 2U 2R2 3F' 3R2 D2 3U' 2L 3U 2R' 2U U' F 2D' 2L' 3U2 R' B2 3R B' 3F2 2R U2 3R B' 2F2 3R D2 U' 2R2 3F2 3U 2U2 3F2 U2 2R' 2B2 D2 2D U2 L' D2 2L R' 2U' 3R 3F2 D R2 3F U' F2 3R' F' D 2D U 3R B U' 2R2 3F' 2F' 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 3U' L2 3L2 3D2 U2 3L 3F' 2L R2 D' 2U' 3B D2 3B2 F 3U L 3R2 2D' B 3B2 3L 2F2 2L 3R2 3F 2F2 2R' B 2R' 2F2 D' U2 2R' R2 U' 3B L' 3B2 2F 3L' 3R' D' 2U2 U2 3L2 2R2 R' 3F' 2L' 2R2 D' 2L 2F R U2 3L2 3F 2U U2 2B L' U 2B2 R2 3U L' 2L2 3L 2F2 L2 3B 2F' F' L 2D 3B 2D' 2L2 3L2 3B 2L2 R2 3B L 2D R' 2F' F' 2U' 2R' R2 U L 2L' 3L 3R2 2R2 U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U' B' L U' F B2 L' U' R B R F2 R F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 D2 R'
*2. *U2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B2 F' R2 F R F2 U B' D' F2 D L' R U
*3. *L2 U2 F2 D' F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R2 F D' F2 D' L F U' R F'
*4. *L2 F U2 B' R2 U2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U' F L' R B F2 U' B' D2
*5. *F U B' U' B2 L' F' U2 D2 F' U D2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 D B2 L2 U'
*6. *R L B L U' F2 D2 B R F' D L2 U2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D2
*7. *U' F2 D' F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 U B R' B F' U' R' B D L' F2 D
*8. *U' D2 R2 U D2 L F D2 F U' R2 D' R2 L2 D' L2 D R2 U L2
*9. *R2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 U B2 L2 R D R F L' U B R D2 L2 D2
*10. *U F2 L2 F2 U B2 L2 D U R2 B2 R' U R B2 F R' F' U R U
*11. *R2 B2 D L2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 D F2 L' U R' F D U L' B2 R' U2
*12. *B2 F2 D2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U B2 U2 F2 R' U L F2 L U B' D L R
*13. *F B L D' L D' R' U' D' F' D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 L2 F2
*14. *D2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U B' D2 U' L2 D L D2 B2 F U
*15. *F2 D' R' F2 B' U' F2 L' U R U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R' U2 D2 R2 D2
*16. *D2 R2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U L2 R B2 F L' D' B' U' B R' B2
*17. *B2 D F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 U' F2 R B U' R2 B D2 B' F' U' L2
*18. *D R2 F2 U F2 L2 D F2 D2 B2 U' F R' B R2 D2 U F' L U' R'
*19. *L B2 U2 R2 B2 R' D2 U2 F2 U2 L' F' D' L2 U' R' B2 D2 R' B
*20. *F L' D F2 L B' R' B' D' R' B2 R' U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 L2 B2
*21. *B2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 L2 B U F2 R' F' U R B2 R U'
*22. *U L2 D L2 U' R2 U2 B2 L2 U B' U B L' D' F' D R' B' F2 U2
*23. *L2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' L2 U R F2 U2 L B' R' U' L' D2
*24. *U' B2 D B2 F2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2 L' U' F2 D' F' R2 U' B L' U R'
*25. *U R2 D L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U F' U2 B' L R2 D U2 R' D U2
*26. *D2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 U B2 U' L B' U2 B' F U2 L' R D' F'
*27. *B2 F2 D2 L' U2 F2 L' U2 F2 L R U' F R' B2 U2 F R2 F' L' D
*28. *U F2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' R' D2 F R B F R' U' L2 U'
*29. *D' F2 U R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U2 L' R2 F D U' B U' F U2 R'
*30. *U2 F2 L F2 R' D2 R' B2 U2 L D2 U' F D2 B' L' U F R U' F2
*31. *U2 R2 U R2 D' U' F2 L2 R2 U R B U2 F' L' R2 F2 R' U B
*32. *U2 L2 B2 D B2 D' U2 L2 U' B2 D R' D2 B' U2 L2 B' U L U2 F'
*33. *D2 U2 L' D2 L D2 L' D2 B2 R U B' D' L F U' B L2 D' F2
*34. *D B2 L2 B2 F2 U F2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 L2 B' U' L B2 R2 D' R' F
*35. *L2 R2 B2 D2 U L2 D' F2 D' U2 L B U L R' U' F2 U' R2 F2
*36. *F' D2 B' R2 B L2 F2 R2 F L2 F' D' F L U R F' R' D2 F2
*37. *D' U' B2 F2 D B2 D' L2 D' U' B' R' F L D2 L2 B' L2 R' U2
*38. *D' L2 D L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 B2 U B' R' U B2 U2 R U' B F D
*39. *U' F U' R B' U' F2 D R' U R2 F L2 D2 L2 B' L2 D2 F' R2 B2
*40. *U R2 U B2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' F U' R B' U2 L' U' F R2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L' D' F L' B U2 R' F D F2 R2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2
*2. *R2 B L D R U B' R' L2 F U2 F2 U2 R F2 R2 U2 R F2 R D2
*3. *L2 U2 L2 B R2 F' D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D U B' L' D R' B2 U2 R'
*4. *U2 L B R F2 L U F' D' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 L2 U2 L' D2 R'
*5. *F2 R' U' L D' L2 B' R U R D2 R L B2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D' U' L2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 L' D2 R' F L R B' F L'
*2. *U' L2 F2 R2 U B2 U' L2 D2 L2 D B' F D L2 R B D R F' U'
*3. *U L2 D B2 U R2 B2 F2 D U' B2 F' R2 U2 L' B U F D2 U'
*4. *U2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 B' U R2 D' R2 B U2 L D U
*5. *B2 D2 F2 L2 U B2 F2 L2 U L2 U2 B' U' B2 D' U2 L R D' R' U2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 D R2 D L2 D F2 L2 F2 D U' L' F2 D' B' F2 L F' R' D' F2
*2. *B2 F2 R F2 R' U2 B2 U2 R D2 B' U L2 U' L R D' L2 F' R2
*3. *L2 R2 B' D2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R2 B' L D' F' L' F' L R2 F U2 B2
*4. *U' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D L U' B U B F R' B2 D' B U2
*5. *L2 D' F2 B' L D R' F' D L B2 D2 R2 F' L2 D2 B D2 B2 U2 L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' F U2 D F U' R F U2 B L2 F2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 L' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R2 F U2 F R2 F2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 F2 D U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 R' D' U L B2 L' B' L' F2 U
*4. *U2 B' F2 Rw Uw U R D2 B L' B2 F D' Uw' F2 Uw' L Rw' U' B' L R U' R B Uw2 L Rw2 B F' U2 L2 D U2 B F Rw2 D2 Uw' F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 R2 U' F' R2
*3. *B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 U' B2 U L2 F' D2 F L' U' B' R D R'
*4. *U2 F' U F2 L' Uw2 F Rw2 U R2 Uw2 F D2 U Rw' D L U B2 F2 R Fw2 R' B' U2 F L' B2 Fw' F Uw' B' Uw2 U' Rw' R2 Uw R' B2 L
*5. *Fw2 L Lw Fw2 Dw' L' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw Rw' Bw2 R2 F' D U Bw Fw Dw Lw' R2 U2 L2 R2 D2 Dw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw2 F' Uw U2 Bw' Fw' U2 L2 Rw R' B2 Lw2 Fw' Uw2 R' Dw Uw2 B' Bw2 L' Lw Fw2 F L2 R' U2 B Rw2 D2 Bw2 D2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=-5 / dUdU u=-1,d=-1 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=-1 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=-1,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=0 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=-5,d=-3 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' R' L R' U' L R' r b'
*2. *U R U B' U' L' B U L' l u
*3. *B L R L B U' L R' l' r u'
*4. *U' L R' B R B U l' r
*5. *L' R' U B' L' U L B' l r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -3) / (3, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(-2, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) /
*3. *(-3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) / (-5, 0) /
*4. *(0, 5) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 3) / (3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 3) / (0, -2) / (0, -1)
*5. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (-3, -4) / (0, -4) / (-5, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *L D U' L' U' D' U L' U' D' U'
*2. *L D' L' U' R' D' L' D R' D' U'
*3. *U' R U R L' R' U' D R' D' U'
*4. *D U L' D U L D U' D' R' U'
*5. *U D' U' L' D' R U' L' R' D' U'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (May 5, 2015)

2x2 : (6.19), (3.65), 3.69, 4.17, 3.95 = 3.94
3x3 : 14.64, (18.16), (14.22), 14.59, 14.76 = 14.66
4x4 : (1:02.02), (51.66), 57.10, 58.83, 1:00.41 = 58.78
5x5 : 1:44.75, 1:38.85, (1:47.92), 1:47.50, (1:36.25) = 1:43.70
6x6 : 3:09.53, 3:15.71, 3:17.35, (3:19.11), (2:56.79) = 3:14.20
7x7 : 4:14.45, 4:18.34, (4:11.58), 4:24.05, (4:24.97) = 4:18.95
2x2 BLD : 42.50, 40.99, 39.60 = 39.60
3x3 BLD : 2:07.07, 2:21.30, DNF = 2:07.07
2-4 relay : 1:17.32
2-5 relay : 3:13.66
OH : (49.99), (29.97), 35.30, 39.06, 40.86 = 38.41
MTS : (52.62), 44.27, (39.55), 47.83, 41.57 = 44.56
Megaminx : 1:28.43, (1:24.62), (1:40.07), 1:29.52, 1:35.54 = 1:31.16
Pyraminx : (8.31), (4.66), 7.18, 5.23, 5.37 = 5.93
Square-1 : (1:15.81), 57.40, 40.49, (38.53), 48.21 = 48.70
Skewb : (8.50), 9.38, (13.17), 8.61, 11.48 = 8.92


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

3x3 FMC: 
F' R' D' F2 L D - 2x2x1 square
R B R' - 2x2x2 block
F U L' F U2 F' U L' - 2x2x3 block
F R U2 R' L' U' L F2 - F2L pair + edge
U F U2 F' L' U2 L U' L' U L2 - last slot, cancel into OLL
U L' U' L' B L B' U - OLL
(44 HTM)

2x2: (7.35), 5.88, 6.84, 6.34, (5.35) = 6.35
3x3: 28.72, (30.22), 23.96, 24.57, (22.79) = 25.75
2x2-4x4 relay: 2:56.13
Pyraminx: 19.00, 25.45, (31.08), (15.34), 25.26 = 23.24


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 5, 2015)

PurpleBanana said:


> 3x3 FMC: F' R' D' F2 L D R B R' F U L' F U2 F' U L' F R U2 R' L' U' L F2 U F U2 F' L' U2 L U' L' U L2 U L' U' L' B L B' U (44 HTM)


In the event FMC you must give some kind of explanation along with your solution. 
(at least you must do that next time )


----------



## PurpleBanana (May 5, 2015)

MatsBergsten said:


> In the event FMC you must give some kind of explanation along with your solution.
> (at least you must do that next time )


Sorry, I'll edit the post.


----------



## pyr14 (May 6, 2015)

2x2 : 6.77, 4.64, 4.26, 5.52, 3.26 (ao5 = 4.81)
3x3 : 24.32, 26.74, 28.77, 19.82, 21.33 (ao5 = 24.13)
4x4: 1:14.51, 1:24.21, 1:23.96, 1:20.16, 1:26.85 (ao5 = 1:22.78)
5x5: 2:59.14, 2:57.62, 3:01.46, 2:53.62, DNF(3:17.84) (ao5 = 2:59.40)

pyraminx: 14.16, 4.94, 6.32, 5.54, 8.80 (ao5 = 6.89)

skewb: 7.94, 9.36, 16.32, 14.99, 11.74 (ao5 = 12.03)

clock: 12.83, 15.25, 13.71, 11.15, 11.62 (ao5 = 12.72)

OH: 1:11.57, 1:37.28, 1:09.01, 1:02.72, 1:05.52 (ao5 = 1:08.70)

3BLD: 6:18.00, 9:08.51, 9:17.82 (best = 6:18.00, MO3 = 8:14.78)


----------



## notfeliks (May 6, 2015)

2x2: (11.54), 7.65, 10.39, (7.13), 9.76 = 9.27
3x3: 17.14, (13.16), (17.32), 13.73, 15.02 = 15.30
4x4: 1:14.16, 1:17.49, (1:31.38), (1:09.23), 1:11.38 = 1:14.34
5x5: 2:02.97, (1:58.43), 2:03.73, (2:23.48), 2:20.97 = 2:09.22
OH: 26.67, 30.00, (44.72), 33.53, (24.50) = 30.07
2BLD: 2:06.69, DNF, DNF = 2:06.69
Pyraminx: 8.90, 10.83, (12.67), (7.12), 11.15 = 10.29
Megaminx: 5:54.65, 4:13.50, 4:44.89, 4:47.77, 4:19.15 = 4:37.27
MTS: 2:47.23, DNF, DNS, DNS, DNS = DNF 
2-4: 1:41.05
2-5: 3:50.52


----------



## MarcelP (May 6, 2015)

*2x2x2:* 8.83 9.39 (12.32) (7.45) 9.40 = *9.21*
*3X3X3:* (15.92) (21.03) 17.46 20.93 18.97 = *19.12*
*4X4X4:* 1:58.78 (2:08.94) 1:51.26 1:47.11 (1:46.91) = *1:52.38*
*5X5X5:* 5:21.19 4:27.25 (4:03.10) 4:26.68 (DNS) = *4:45.04*


----------



## Dene (May 9, 2015)

*3x3:* (21.42), 15.70, 14.93, 16.61, (14.10) = 15.75
*4x4:* (56.88), (DNF), 1:14.39, 59.32, 1:02.41 = 1:05.37
*5x5:* 1:37.11, 1:48.48, (1:48.70), (1:28.64), 1:41.56 = 1:42.38
*6x6:* (2:46.40), (3:30.19), 3:12.10, 3:04.72, 2:51.40 = 3:02.74
*7x7:* 4:41.85, 4:25.96, (4:21.66), (4:51.41), 4:26.86 = 4:31.56
*OH:* (35.59), (24.79), 27.70, 34.02, 29.71 = 30.48
*Megaminx:* 1:59.98, (1:52.15), 2:03.11, 1:56.02, (2:16.16) = 1:59.70


----------



## Kyle™ (May 11, 2015)

*3x3:* 13.62 
( Posting from work so I don't have the individual times, I can update this later if needed )

*FMC:* 35
Pre-Moves : L2 F L' F2 D2 F2 D2 R' F' D' ( 2x2x3 )
Scramble : U' F U2 D F U' R F U2 B L2 F2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 L' D2
Solution: D B D B' L B' L' B' ( 1x2x2 )
D L' D' L D' L' D F' D' F D F' D' F D L D2. ( insert last F2L slot but cancel a couple moves with OLL, PLL skip )


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 11, 2015)

Mats B
2x2x2 13.43, 18.48, 46.35, 19.11, 12.34
3x3x3 41.47, 35.77, 50.56, 33.12, 38.95
4x4x4 2:17.50, 2:02.49, 2:23.22, 2:21.34, 2:13.94
5x5x5 5:49.18, 5:13.47, 4:24.91, 4:13.19, 3:45.88
6x6x6 8:16, 10:08, 9:42, 8:59, 11:20
7x7x7 17:16, 18:09, DNS, DNS, DNS
2x2x2 Blindfolded 25.17, 26.64, 27.75
3x3x3 Blindfolded 1:18.77, DNF, 1:33.78
4x4x4 Blindfolded 8:21.20 ,DNS, DNS
5x5x5 Blindfolded DNF, 15:10.81, DNS
6x6x6 Blindfolded DNF
7x7x7 Blindfolded DNF
Silly. Went real slow because it was a long time since I made a 7x7, 
thought I made it and still it was a mess because I had lost orientation
3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded 10/10 = 10 in 46:19 [32:11]
Just good
MTS DNF, 2:12.96, DNF, DNF, DNF
Done blind but very bad accuracy
2-4 Relay 3:03.11
2-5 Relay 8:47.84
Mega 9:01, 8:16, 9:12, 11:50, 10:25


----------



## Ordway Persyn (May 12, 2015)

for my 6x6 average I accidentally put down a 4:24.13 instead of a 4:14.13 making the average 4:30.93

also 3x3 fmc
x U2 D' R' U' F U B2: x cross
S' L2 S: F2L 2
B L' U' L B': F2L 3
U2 R' U R U2 B U2 B' U2 B U' B': F2L 4
f' U' f F' U' F U f' U f: OLL
l' U R' D2 R U R' D2 R2 B2: A


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 12, 2015)

I'm very sorry - connection problems are going to keep me from being able to post next week's scrambles until tomorrow. I hope to have them posted by noon EST tomorrow.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 12, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> for my 6x6 average I accidentally put down a 4:24.13 instead of a 4:14.13 making the average 4:30.93
> 
> also 3x3 fmc
> x U2 D' R' U' F U B2: x cross
> ...



... and is that 49 moves??


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 12, 2015)

Results: congrats to bacyril, myself and Cale

*2x2x2*(22)

 2.96 DanpHan
 3.26 Lapinsavant
 3.78 pantu2000
 3.94 bacyril
 4.29 qaz
 4.46 CyanSandwich
 4.47 Cale S
 4.62 Regimaster
 4.71 ichcubegern
 4.81 pyr14
 5.18 ickathu
 5.39 aliclubb
 5.41 Scruggsy13
 5.41 pdilla
 5.80 Ordway Persyn
 6.35 PurpleBanana
 6.92 h2f
 7.32 Schmidt
 9.21 MarcelP
 9.27 notfeliks
 13.19 1davey29
 17.01 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(25)

 8.79 DanpHan
 10.31 Lapinsavant
 11.69 Sessinator
 12.37 qaz
 13.56 pdilla
 13.97 ichcubegern
 14.66 bacyril
 14.78 Regimaster
 15.30 notfeliks
 15.75 Dene
 16.39 ickathu
 16.56 Scruggsy13
 16.87 Cale S
 18.50 aliclubb
 19.12 MarcelP
 19.42 Ordway Persyn
 20.74 Perff
 22.13 Schmidt
 22.34 cubefanatic
 24.13 pyr14
 25.75 PurpleBanana
 29.51 1davey29
 32.17 h2f
 38.73 MatsBergsten
 DNF KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!
*4x4x4*(18)

 34.56 DanpHan
 37.95 Lapinsavant
 47.65 pdilla
 58.11 Cale S
 58.68 Regimaster
 58.78 bacyril
 1:00.97 ichcubegern
 1:05.37 Dene
 1:08.07 ickathu
 1:09.46 aliclubb
 1:09.89 Scruggsy13
 1:14.34 notfeliks
 1:22.78 pyr14
 1:25.91 h2f
 1:29.03 Ordway Persyn
 1:32.98 Schmidt
 1:52.38 MarcelP
 2:17.59 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(13)

 1:32.40 ichcubegern
 1:42.38 Dene
 1:43.70 bacyril
 1:54.57 pdilla
 1:59.32 Regimaster
 2:09.22 notfeliks
 2:16.43 Cale S
 2:18.47 ickathu
 2:21.11 Ordway Persyn
 2:59.41 pyr14
 3:29.02 h2f
 4:37.19 MatsBergsten
 4:45.04 MarcelP
*6x6x6*(5)

 3:02.74 Dene
 3:14.20 bacyril
 3:39.28 pdilla
 4:29.69 Ordway Persyn
 9:36.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:18.95 bacyril
 4:31.56 Dene
 7:07.30 Ordway Persyn
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(12)

 19.87 DanpHan
 24.84 ichcubegern
 30.07 notfeliks
 30.21 Regimaster
 30.48 Dene
 32.03 pdilla
 37.88 aliclubb
 38.41 bacyril
 46.04 ickathu
 49.59 Schmidt
 59.14 h2f
 1:08.70 pyr14
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(4)

 25.17 MatsBergsten
 39.60 bacyril
 44.29 h2f
 2:06.69 notfeliks
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(6)

 35.53 Sessinator
 43.55 Cale S
 1:18.77 MatsBergsten
 1:52.09 h2f
 2:07.07 bacyril
 6:18.00 pyr14
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 5:23.02 CyanSandwich
 8:21.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

15:10.81 MatsBergsten
 DNF Cale S
 DNF h2f
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

10/10 (46:19)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (12:03)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 44.56 bacyril
 3:04.91 aliclubb
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF notfeliks
*2-3-4 Relay*(9)

 1:10.70 DanpHan
 1:17.32 bacyril
 1:41.05 notfeliks
 1:43.53 ichcubegern
 1:45.91 ickathu
 1:53.75 Ordway Persyn
 1:54.61 Scruggsy13
 2:56.13 PurpleBanana
 3:03.11 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(5)

 2:48.29 ichcubegern
 3:13.66 bacyril
 3:50.52 notfeliks
 4:15.84 Ordway Persyn
 8:47.84 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(1)

 1.40 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(7)

 3.37 jjone fiffier
 4.55 Cale S
 9.82 bacyril
 12.03 pyr14
 14.31 ichcubegern
 17.17 Ordway Persyn
 25.01 h2f
*Clock*(2)

 12.72 pyr14
 24.46 h2f
*Pyraminx*(12)

 5.16 ickathu
 5.35 DanpHan
 5.93 bacyril
 6.89 pyr14
 7.18 Regimaster
 7.57 ichcubegern
 7.83 Cale S
 10.29 notfeliks
 14.40 Ordway Persyn
 16.12 Schmidt
 16.15 aliclubb
 23.24 PurpleBanana
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:31.16 bacyril
 1:59.70 Dene
 2:15.77 ickathu
 2:41.29 Cale S
 4:03.36 Ordway Persyn
 4:37.27 notfeliks
 9:32.67 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(3)

 15.74 obatake
 37.48 Cale S
 48.70 bacyril
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(4)

25 okayama
35 KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!
42 h2f
49 Ordway Persyn

*Contest results*

178 bacyril
141 MatsBergsten
122 Cale S
117 ichcubegern
114 DanpHan
100 notfeliks
96 Ordway Persyn
95 ickathu
95 h2f
94 Dene
93 Regimaster
91 pdilla
74 pyr14
71 Lapinsavant
62 aliclubb
48 Scruggsy13
45 qaz
37 Schmidt
37 Sessinator
32 MarcelP
30 CyanSandwich
24 PurpleBanana
22 pantu2000
17 KYLE ALLAIRE DROPS BOMBS!
14 okayama
12 Perff
11 1davey29
10 cubefanatic
8 jjone fiffier
7 obatake


----------

